# Intel Community Under Fire for Egypt Surprise



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41423648/ns/politics-more_politics/




> WASHINGTON — U.S. intelligence agencies are drawing criticism from the Oval Office and Capitol Hill that they failed to warn of revolts in Egypt and the downfall of an American ally in Tunisia.
> President Barack Obama has told National Intelligence Director James Clapper that he was "disappointed with the intelligence community" over its failure to predict the outbreak of demonstrations would lead to the ouster of President Zine el-Abidine Ben Ali in Tunis, according to one U.S. official familiar with the exchanges, which were expressed to Clapper through White House staff.
> The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss matters of intelligence, said there was little warning before Egypt's riots as well.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 4, 2011)

Guess they need to add chrystal balls to the TOE of all int units.

OK tell Obama this, all Arab countries are as volatile as fuck, any single one stands the risk of unrest on any day ending with Y.


----------



## Dame (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, he has to blame someone here in the U.S. for what goes on in islamic countries. (And yeah, I'm not capitalizing it on purpose.) How else can he apologize later if he doesn't point a finger now?


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2011)

Wait.....All of the money spent on UAVs and keeping most of our ISR assets in Iraq or Afghanistan while simultaneously scanning the airwaves for terrorist activity at home doesn't allow us to look into the minds of Egyptian nationals?

Damn, I sure hope the Martians' political system is stable or else the Three Letter Agencies will take the blame for not detecting that and the presence of the dreaded Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.


----------



## Dame (Feb 4, 2011)

And zombies. Can't forget the zombies.


----------



## Manolito (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know enough aabout the intel community.
Bill


----------



## QC (Feb 5, 2011)

As I said elsewhere, no-one predicted the French Revolution and more recently, Indias nuclear tests. Despite everyones best efforts, shit does happen.


----------



## Fritzy (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't forget to add the UFO over Jerusalem. Didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2011)

:) That was a fake... counterintel took care of that one


----------



## Fritzy (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw crap. What the hell am I going to do with all this tin foil now?


----------



## QC (Feb 5, 2011)

Line a tray with it and grill some chops.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2011)

QC said:


> As I said elsewhere, no-one predicted the French Revolution and more recently, Indias nuclear tests. Despite everyones best efforts, shit does happen.



Speaking of "intel failures" no one expects the Spanish Inquisition, either.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 5, 2011)

I am disappoint.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 5, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Speaking of "intel failures" no one expects the Spanish Inquisition, either.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2011)

The “Intel Community” should have responded to this with “I can’t believe you guys need a report on this, I mean really he has ruled for 30 fucking years. What did you think was going to happened?”
I blame Mara for me being over dressed for today’s Carbine match, he should have posted a super top secret weather report to tell me it would be 70 degrees the day after it snowed.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2011)

And why does an "Egypt Surprise" sound like something you'd pay for by the hour in Dubai?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> And why does an "Egypt Surprise" sound like something you'd pay for by the hour in Dubai?



Or by the glass....  it's date juice, triple sec, vodka, rum, everclear, wit an umbrella and a sparkler, in a bottle.... be careful when the sparkler burns down... you might just have to throw the bottle at any soldiers in the area....


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who is the "Intel Community" that should have been working on this?  CENTCOM?  AFRICOM? Open Source Center?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 8, 2011)

CIA, DIA, INR from State, NSA, DoD...


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 8, 2011)

pretty much all the same thing with tons of duplication of work amongst all the agencies and commands... it's absolutely amazing anything gets done...


----------



## JBS (Feb 10, 2011)

Put your dang tin foil hat back on.  My commentary on Egypt, the Muslim Brotherhood, and revolutionaries hanging out together in the past few years is still in play.

Our leadership knew.

http://abcnews.go.com/News/egypt-unrest-president-obama-warning-2010-cia-official/story?id=12835550



> *President Obama Got Egypt Warning in 2010, CIA Official Says*
> 
> 
> O'Sullivan said she was not in the face-to-face briefings with President  Obama, but added, "The events in Egypt are rapidly unfolding and the  intelligence community is working flat out to track them on the ground.  ... But the minute things started earlier on in Tunisia, the  intelligence community started looking at the long-term strategic  impacts."
> ...


----------



## TH15 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would venture to say the word leadership doesn't exactly describe the current administration.


----------



## RetPara (Feb 14, 2011)

When you work by consensus and committee with high risk aversion, accurate social/political advance warning is not merely difficult, but damn near impossible.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 14, 2011)

When politico need some one to blame for their screw ups, lack of vision and stupidity, who are they gonna blame..........  Some one way down on the list.


----------



## QC (Feb 14, 2011)

Security lives in a deep valley and shit flows down hill. This seems to be true for whatever detail you work for.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, we knew Egypt would kick off... but how 'bout Iran today.... My 7-day forecast for downtown Tehran....  Mostly Cloudy with a 90% chance of showers of bullets.  There's gonna be some Iranian 'students' getting smoked soon....  Good on em!!!


----------

